# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Next Quiz Sunday 29th October 8:30pm

## Gogglebox

Next quiz on Sunday 29th October 8:30pm

All Welcome

----------


## htwood

Good fun!  Thanks GB, see you then.  -H

----------


## aileenmac

I will give it a try too!

----------

